# What Unit should I buy?



## SilasCole (Feb 24, 2020)

have just started playing warhammer and I have first strike and start collecting Necrons. I am saving up money and am wondering what unit i should buy. Here are the ones I’m considering:

Necron Destroyers, Monolith, Start Collecting! Thousand sons and Ghost ark? Cleveland to Chicago

What should i buy? If you have any suggestions which are not in this list, just reply to me.


----------

